# IPAD EN PRECOMMANDE EN FRANCE



## manheman (6 Avril 2010)

Hello la communauté,
Etant non favorable à l'achat d'un IPAD, je suis maintenant, à force de voir les utilisations possibles de celle-ci, convaincu par sa place dans les nouveaux outils au sein de la famille comme outil pédagogique, de partage, de découverte etc... (à consommer avec modération car rien ne remplacera les liens entre les individus)
Par conséquent, j'en ferai un achat, je vais même dans le futur en offrir un à mes enfants plutôt q'un ordinateur (simplicité d'utilisation, consultation web rapide, production de document etc...).
Savez vous qu'en pourra-t-on le précommander en France ?
Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2010)

On attend tous que cela arrive. 

Mais bon, il n'y aura peut-être jamais de précommande


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Si il y a précommande ça sera normalement entre 3 et 1 semaine avant le 24&#8230;
Donc bon. On peut estimer qu'on n'en sait toujours rien ! 

Évite les Majuscules pour les titres. Sur internet:
Majuscules = crier.


----------



## cl97 (8 Avril 2010)

je serai pas surpris qu'apple donne des précisions à ce sujet ce soir


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Peut être que oui, peut être que non.
J'espère surtout qu'ils passeront pas une plombe sur les pubs&#8230;


----------



## MacSedik (9 Avril 2010)

Finalement, pas d'annonces d'Apple à ce sujet. je pense que les pré-commandes il y en aura pas, ils vont lancer l'appareil le 24 si les rumeurs sont justes. Moi il reste un "détail" qui coince c'est le prix, Apple fait le silence radio sur ça aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

En même temps , il y a le cours de l' qui baisse (je crois) et la foutue taxe sur la copie privée qui , ne sert à rien.
A mon avis , 1$ = 1.


----------



## drs (9 Avril 2010)

comme il a déjà été dit à moult reprise, les prix présentés sur le store US sont hors taxes. Il faut donc y rajouter la taxe locale et la taxe fédérale (je ne suis plus sur des noms).

Pour la france, il faut donc, au prix HT de 500$ (soit 372 au cours du jour), rajouter:
- la TVA de 19,6%
- l'éco taxe
- la taxe pour copie privée
Donc, au minimum, il coutera env. 450...
Et non pas parce que 1$=1...

Juste à titre de comparaison, regardez CECI et CELA...Surprenant, non?


----------



## ikeke (10 Avril 2010)

drs a dit:


> Surprenant, non?



Hors réduction la différence est de 110 en défaveur du prix en euros, ça fait peur... ok la différence est moindre en réalité car il faut rajouter les taxes mais elles ne depasseront pas 10% selon l'état donc le prix Euro reste sensiblement plus élevé, très sensiblement même.

il fait très "mal" le taux de conversion chez Dell :rateau:


----------

